# Best Compressor For Texturing



## j120strat (Jul 27, 2008)

I spray with a hopper and have always used the one big tank air comp. (15 to 20 gal.) My question is, would a 2 tank comp. like imglo makes be better?


----------



## j120strat (Jul 27, 2008)

:whistling2:........................:whistling2:......................This forum is so slow. :yes:


----------



## j120strat (Jul 27, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

j120strat said:


> I spray with a hopper and have always used the one big tank air comp. (15 to 20 gal.) My question is, would a 2 tank comp. like imglo makes be better?


 Over the years i have used so many compressors tried them didn't like them , to bulky always tipping over in the van to heavy and clumsy , trying to find decent power ( seems like to many using the same circuit so my compressor wouldn't run on full capacity hard on motor) so i decided to go to a gas compressor which i have a two tank porter cable with a 5 horse engine , I leave it outside which is so convenient and u can run a lot of hose without losing air pressure , it will run about 3-hours on a gallon of gas and much easier to maneuver around with wheel-barrow handles and a front wheel , i use it to run a small apla-tech pump for spraying it works supper


----------

